# Action photo



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

This girl is only 8 year old. And she did this flying side kick on her 1st try.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Awsome!


----------



## New Guy (May 4, 2012)

Wow great live shot.


----------

